# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Paneer Pulao

## MuseQueen

*Paneer Pulao*

*Ingredients*
2 cups basmati rice
3 tablespoon ghee or oil
1 onion sliced
1 big pinch of turmeric powder
1 1/2 teaspoon coriander powder
1/2 teaspoon cumin powder
Salt to taste
1" piece ginger
1 small onion
2 green chilies
4 cups hot water
1/2 teaspoon garam masala powder (*recipe below*)
2 large bay leaves
Paneer koftas (*recipe below*)

*Method*
*For the garam masala*
4 bay leaves
6 brown cardamoms
4 teaspoon cuminseeds
8 cloves
1" piece cinnamon
2 teaspoon peppercorn (optional)

Powder all the ingredients together and store in a small airtight jar or bottle and use as required.

*For Paneer Koftas*
1 litre (4 cups) milk
Juice of half a lemon
1 dessert spoon yogurt, well blended
1 - 1 1/2 tablespoon refined flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon cumin powder
Ghee or oil for deep frying

Bring the the milk to b oil and add the lemon juice and yogurt. Remove from heat and drain all the whey. Tie up the remaining paneer in a muslin cloth to drain the water thoroughly and it sets.

Spread the drained paneer on a large plate, break up and knead. Add rest of the ingredients, blend and knead evenly.

Make small balls (koftas) by wetting your palms a little if necessary. Deep fry in oil or ghee until the paneer koftas are golden brown. Drain and set aside.

*How to proceed*
Clean and soak rice in water for 30 minutes. Drain and set aside.

In a grinder make a ground masala of the ginger, onions, chilies with the 4 cups of water. 

Heat 1 1/2 tablespoon oil or ghee and fry the sliced onion with the turmeric until it turns a pale gold color. Add the coriander and cumin powders, salt and the ground masala. Add the rice and cook until it is half done.

Remove from heat, add the garam masala powder and mix it gently to avoid the breaking of the rice grains.

Heat 1/2 tablespoon of the remaining oil or ghee in another vessel and add the bay leaves and make layers as follows - half the rice, paneer koftas and the remaining rice.

Pour the remaining fat (1 tablespoon) over the last layer. Cover the vessel with a tight fitting lid and wrap the lid with a damp cloth to avoid the steam to get out and let it cook till the rice is done.

----------

